# Transmission question



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

What is the maximum torque rating of the SCU transmission (6 speed auto on 2017 SEL, option code G1A)? I've looked and looked and can't find the information. I've found the page at Ross-Tech (http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Category:Transmissions), but SCU isn't listed. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

I scanned the car tonight. The part # info (hw/sw) is:

Address 02: Auto Trans (J217) Labels: None
Part No SW: 09G 927 158 BB HW: 09G 927 158 
Component: AISIN AG6 G3 202 3115 


SCU is 09G, which can handle 350nm per Ross-Tech wiki. If thats in-accurate, please correct.

Thanks,
Wade


----------



## Yogibearal (Apr 17, 2014)

Good to know. That translates to 258 ft-lb. Not a whole heck of a lot. And you'd probably want a little bit of buffer so don't want to push it too high. Probably a stage 1-2 tune at the most. Sounds about right.


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

Yogibearal said:


> Good to know. That translates to 258 ft-lb. Not a whole heck of a lot. And you'd probably want a little bit of buffer so don't want to push it too high. Probably a stage 1-2 tune at the most. Sounds about right.


Yeah, that was my point of interest. The APR tune with premium (93) fuel will put it way over the limit, 91 will be moderately over the limit, and 87 just over the limit at 267TQ. Per APR stock tune with 93 makes 191HP/203TQ. The Neuspeed tune adds 35HP/35TQ, so even with 93 octane it would be within limits. 

The 09G and 09K have the same Mfg name/type, but the K variant handles 40 Nm more. It would be interesting to know the exact differences and if its upgradeable.


```
09G	6-Speed Automatic Transmission (AT)	AISIN TF-60SN	[B]AQ250-6F[/B]	max. 350 Nm
09K	6-Speed Automatic Transmission (AT)	AISIN	        [B]AQ250-6[/B]F	max. 400 Nm
```


----------

